

Who develops HTML5? [HTML5 Open-Source] - saada

This question hit me:"Who develops HTML5?" 
We keep hearing about HTML5 and how it is the "future" of the web. In my opinion, I feel the web is transitioning to HTML5 at a very slow pace. So I asked myself, who should I blame?
Simply put, I decided it was the developers of HTML5.<p>1) Who are they? 
2) Why should we wait for them? Why can't HTML5 be open-source? Wouldn't it advance a lot faster?
3) Again, who is developing HTML5?!
======
mikecane
<http://www.w3.org/>

